# Airwire Drop in Rx. ?



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Has any body had any issues with the Airwire drop in's? I would like to use one on a USAT GP-30. My main concern is that as I use onboard batterys, will I have enough room in the shell for this?
It also has a sound module in the fuel tank already.

Thanks 
Rod


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod,
I think it would just depend on the physical size of the battery you use. The drop in just replaces the existing USA circuit board.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I did one in a GP-9 it went very well. Directions showed removing one weight to install the battery. Some batteries could have been used with out removing the weight. What sound do you have installed. I have the wiring to connect Phoenix direct to the drop in.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul.
Mike it is an LGB module which is totally located in the fuel tank. Stan C. gave me instructions on wiring it to an Airwire Rx , so thats not a problem. From what Paul says, it's not too much of a jump to have a battery pack made up for the install, once I see how much room is available. Especially if I can remove one of the weights.
Rod


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rod are you talking about airwire's dropin or the q2 if you are talking about the dropin it was bult for Phoenix sound i'm sure you can change it 
but you need the connecter that mike talks about also a 4500 mah batt. will fit with out taking the wt. out if you go to airwires you will see the batt. 
then go to man. you can get it for $45


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick, when I had the module out and took pictures of it, (would you believe that I can't find them now?) Stan said that the connector was already part of the module, ready for hook up. 
Having a battery sent over from the States has it's own whole set of problems....................................... I have a local, UK company that can do the job at a reasonable price. 
Thanks for your input. 
Rod


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

so far the gp 30 drop is the only without issues have fun. if you look up that bat. on all-battery.com 
they have the size of it.


----------

